# Singer/Merrit 2430 Sewing Machine



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw this model at the thrift sore yesterday for 45.00. The cams were missing and it looks like the bobbin case as well. I so need a good, sturdy sewing machaine, but don't have enough knowledge to throw caution to the winds and buy this. Anyone have one of these? It looks older, maybe the seventies but is all metal...


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

homefire,

The machine uses what's called the Apollo bobbin case, it's made from plastic and runs $11.99 here:
Singer 2430 Sewing Machine Parts / SewingPartsOnline.com
Or even better, $4.99 here:
Bobbin Cases

Uses plastic Class 66 bobbins to go with the plastic bobbin case.

The gears inside the machine are plastic and won't hold up to heavy home sewing. 

The cams can be had from a variety of places but you'll need to know weather they are flat or top hat type cams.
Also some Singer cam machines are set up so that you must have the ZZ cam in place to even sew with the machine. If you don't, bad things happen to the needle.

Personally, I wouldn't pay that much for it, but that's just me. 

Joe


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you, Joe. It's a lot of money for a used machine I know nothing about. Think I will keep looking!


----------

